# Router Lift Opinion



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody in the forum have Woodpeckers Precision Router Lift and willing to offer an opinion? I have the Woodpeckers Table and Super Fence and would really like to keep my setup all Woodpeckers if possible. I have read some good things about it in magazines but first hand experience is a better indication of its pros and cons.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't help you with your inquiry Ken but I am sure someone will be able to give you advice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm partial to JessEm...
MAST-R-LIFT

this is what I could find on Woodpeckers here...

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/43125-router-lift.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/18050-router-lift-freud-ft3000vce.html
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/16267-newbie-california.html


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Look through my uploads for pictures of my Woodpecker PRLV2 setup. Let me know what questions I can answer. It has been faultless for 6 years now.


----------



## woodcurls (May 11, 2011)

I have a Mast-R-Lift in my shop and a Woodpecker Lift in our community shop. I much prefer the Mast-R-Lift for ease of adjustment.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the PRL-V2 (with an Incra plate) on my router table, and love it. Once I learned to use the height adjustment properly, bit setup is an absolute snap with that lift. I have a Bosch 1617 router in my lift.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It would be great for forum members to weigh in on all router lifts. Pros/cons they have found would be of benefit to everyone. The more information you have before you buy, the more likely you are to be happy with your purchase decision.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike said:


> It would be great for forum members to weigh in on all router lifts. Pros/cons they have found would be of benefit to everyone. The more information you have before you buy, the more likely you are to be happy with your purchase decision.


I like my Jessem lift with the remote crank handle because I can adjust the height with the router running.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For what its worth, I had a bad experience with a Rockler FX lift. Under load, the lift crept up because they use a rubber gasket instead of having a height lock. Rockler personnel said this was common and the suggested fix really didn't work. Was going to sell it, but felt bad inflicting it on someone else. I've been using a lot of Sommerfeld bits and noticed that Mark S. is using a Triton, which has a built in lift capability. The Triton TRA001 has resolved my lift problems.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken...

Been using a PRL V2 for about 6 years now. Out of the box, the thing is built like a tank, fit and finish were excellent. Adapter for my Milwaukee 3 1/2hp fit perfectly. Attached to an Incra plate, again, without any issues and easy enough to do. In 6 years time, the only issue have is that there is a lil slop in the micro adjustment wheel. Probably in the neighborhood of 1/2" to 3/4" worth of wheel travel before it engages. Once it does engage, no problems with actual movement of the lift up or down. 
Zeroing in on a specific depth is slick to say the least. In 6 years, not a thing has worked loose. I routinely hit it with compressed air out of the table to clean it off. Otherwise it can become a lil "stiff" to pull up on. The tool used to raise and lower the lift shows little signs of wear, even after 6 years. Same can be said about the lift itself. If ever in the market for a lift again, it will be another PRL V2.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

What bothers me more than anything in reference to a router lift is the talk about a fixed base and plunge base. What difference does it make because the motor is all you use in the lift is it not? My present table router is a 892 PC in a fixed base unit and I have another 892 PC router in a plunge base that has less than an hours use I plan on using in whatever lift I purchase.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go for it, Ken.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> For what its worth, I had a bad experience with a Rockler FX lift. Under load, the lift crept up because they use a rubber gasket instead of having a height lock. Rockler personnel said this was common and the suggested fix really didn't work. Was going to sell it, but felt bad inflicting it on someone else.
> @DesertRatTom
> 
> I've been using that lift for about 5 years and only just now have I noticed it creeping. I was running a birdsmouth bit on 3/4 cedar for barrel staves and after the 3rd one the bit was eating through the top edge on the cut.
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have an older woodpecker lift I've been using for years, mine was just before they added the hand wheel. 

Nothing has gone wrong, or worn out. Very good product. well built.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I'm partial to JessEm...
> MAST-R-LIFT
> 
> this is what I could find on Woodpeckers here...
> ...


I have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II which is actually made by JessEm Tools here in Ontario Canada. After JessEm Tools finishes up batches of several hundred Incra Rast-R-Lift II's they ship them to Incra in Texas when Incra installs the MagnaLocks. The Incra Mast-R-Lift II has the laser cut down draft reducer plates (option), which I believe gives the Incra a heads up over the JessEms. However, both are almost pretty equality in build and performance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Router lifts give the most benefit to people who have routers that must be turned in the base to adjust the height, IE.. the PC 7518. When you turn the motor the controls can end up anywhere in 360º's. You sure do not want to be fumbling around under the table for the power button in an emergency! This is why the external switches with the large E stop button sell so well. In a lift the controls are always in the same location like using a table mounted plunge router or one of the combo kits which are all based on the Bosch 1617 design.


----------



## Surveying Woodworker (Jul 4, 2015)

[QUOTE In the interim, if any one has a copy of that manual I would appreciate receiving a PDF of it as I could not find one on the forum. 

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Hello!

JFPNCM, my lovely bride and my daughters bought me my first router table for fathers day and it included that lift. I can .pdf the instructions for you.

On that note...I finally assembled the whole kit and caboodle last night and I am VERY happy with it. It has a smooth top, has good weight to it and is very stable. My only concern is with cam lock clamp. Will that really hold the router when it is in use? Maybe I'm being a tad over concerned.

Thanks!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Surveying Woodworker said:


> [QUOTE In the interim, if any one has a copy of that manual I would appreciate receiving a PDF of it as I could not find one on the forum.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello!

JFPNCM, my lovely bride and my daughters bought me my first router table for fathers day and it included that lift. I can .pdf the instructions for you.

On that note...I finally assembled the whole kit and caboodle last night and I am VERY happy with it. It has a smooth top, has good weight to it and is very stable. My only concern is with cam lock clamp. Will that really hold the router when it is in use? Maybe I'm being a tad over concerned.

Thanks![/QUOTE]
@surveyingWoodworker

Great Father's day gift. Congratulations.

In the +5 years I've been running mine I've no concerns about the cam lock. Having said that, the results may depend on the router your using. I'm running a PC 7518 (motor only version in the PC 7500 series) which was recommended at the time by Rockler. 

Look forward to receiving the PDF of the manual.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

*Rockler lift adjustment*



JFPNCM said:


> DesertRatTom said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth, I had a bad experience with a Rockler FX lift. Under load, the lift crept up because they use a rubber gasket instead of having a height lock. Rockler personnel said this was common and the suggested fix really didn't work. Was going to sell it, but felt bad inflicting it on someone else.
> ...


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> JFPNCM said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to that pdf from Rockler. http://go.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000606AD.pdf The rubber gasket is obvious on the lift. You tighten the nut behind it, but you're not supposed to over tighten, whatever that means. Tom
> ...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@DesertRatTom @Stargate

Thank you for the feedback. I also spoke with the staff at the local Rockler store re the process and they confirmed the approach. I didn't however ask them about the "over tighten" point.

I plan on working on this as soon as the weather, hence the shop cools down.


----------

